# Lake Houston Bass Tournament



## RATLTRAP

Anglers-Quest will be having their first tournament at Lake Houston this year on January 23. This will be a team event going out of Lake Houston Marina on FM 1960 in Huffman, TX. I have been fishing these tournaments for the last five years. It is a good time and great competition. If you have any questions you can check the website www.anglers-quest.com or ask me. Hope to see ya there.


----------



## bumaruski

*I'm in.*

I will be fishing the Saturday team events as well as the Tuesday evening tournaments this year.


----------



## bumaruski

I think maybe you should have posted this in another section. Not much action in this section.


----------



## draker3

I live down the street from the lake. Mostly fish the salt but now getting into some bass fishing. Need to learn how to catch them on the lake might enter the tues evening event.


----------



## txranger

I used to fish A/Q years ago. Bill and Barbara run a good operation. They getting good turnouts nowadays?


----------

